# Emac, réinstaller tiger



## Aleanar (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais réinstaller un Mac OS X Tiger sur un "emac" et je n'ai plus les CD d'installation.
Je me demande s'ils sont capable de booter à partir d'une clé USB ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, quel type de DVD faut-il utiliser (-RW, +RW) ????

Cordialement

PS/ Si quelqu'un aurai aussi une image de Tiger ....


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

Tu demandes une chose qui n'est malheureusement pas autorisée ici 

Mais dans les PA ou sur les sites d'enchères on peut en trouver des DVD.


----------



## esv^^ (22 Octobre 2012)

Non, tu ne peut pas booter un emac à partir d'une clef usb: il a un processeur PPC


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Non, tu ne peut pas booter un emac à partir d'une clef usb: il a un processeur PPC



Certains le permettent (iBook G3 coquillage par exemple) mais pas tous ...


----------



## esv^^ (24 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Certains le permettent (iBook G3 coquillage par exemple) mais pas tous ...



Ah ouais? C'est bizarre ça! (je ne remet pas en cause ton savoir ) Mais pourquoi alors Apple n'a pas fait la même chose sur le Mac suivants?


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah ouais? C'est bizarre ça! (je ne remet pas en cause ton savoir ) Mais pourquoi alors Apple n'a pas fait la même chose sur le Mac suivants?



Parce que pas officiel. Certains chipset le permette peut-être et d'autres pas. En tout cas tu trouveras des témoignages pour certains Mac PPC en boot USB, par exemple pour un iBook G4 ou pour un iMac G4 ...


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2012)

Edit :

Nan, rien, j'ai trop attendu avant de poster et melaure a développé l'essentiel&#8230;

Un lien quand même : http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/demarrer-un-mac-ppc-depuis-un-disque-usb-1117702.html


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Octobre 2012)

saluuut,

Je m'étais servi de ce lien pour installer Leopard sur mon MDD, alors en 10.4 sans lecteur de DVD. Si tu possèdes l' original de Leopard, alors il n'y a aucun mal à récupérer un DMG sur le net. Sinon...


Tiki


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Tiki10 a dit:


> saluuut,
> 
> Je m'étais servi de ce lien pour installer Leopard sur mon MDD, alors en 10.4 sans lecteur de DVD. Si tu possèdes l' original de Leopard, alors il n'y a aucun mal à récupérer un DMG sur le net. Sinon...
> 
> ...



C'est illégal! Mais c'est vrai... 
Mais s'il avait le DVD, il pourrait lui même faire une image disque. Siot c'est incohérent ce que tu dit, sinon, je n'ai pas compris ton idée (c'est possible...)...


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> C'est illégal! Mais c'est vrai...
> Mais s'il avait le DVD, il pourrait lui même faire une image disque. Siot c'est incohérent ce que tu dit, sinon, je n'ai pas compris ton idée (c'est possible...)...



Dans mon cas, le lecteur DVD est HS d'ou l'impossibilité d'installer ou de réinstaller à partir d'un original. Le lecteur DVD m'étant devenu totalement inutile, je ne vais pas en racheter un, et il faut donc ruser.
Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il n'a plus les CD originaux du 10.4, donc il ne peut pas faire d'image disque. Mais cet OS est celui livré par défaut avec les eMac. Récupérer une image disque de ce système est donc, certes illégal, mais me semble légitime  du point de vue utilisateur . Après, libre à lui de faire une réinstallation en gravant les CD ou via l'USB

Mais bon, à la base mon idée était de montrer que sur les PPC MDD, on peut aussi installer un OS en USB.

Tiki


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Tiki10 a dit:


> cteur DVD m'étant devenu totalement inutile, je ne vais pas en racheter un, et il faut donc ruser.
> Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il n'a plus les CD originaux du 10.4, donc il ne peut pas faire d'image disque. Mais cet OS est celui livré par défaut avec les eMac. Récupérer une image disque de ce système est donc, certes illégal, mais me semble légitime  du point de vue utilisateur . Après, libre à lui de faire une réinstallation en gravant les CD ou via l'USB



Après coup, je ne suis pas si sûr que ce soit illégal; à partir du moment ou il a une licence mais qu'il ne peut pas l'utiliser...


----------

